# Asterisk vote ban thread



## Null (Dec 4, 2016)

@*Asterisk*


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 4, 2016)

@*Asterisk* 

Time for gulag.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Dec 4, 2016)

deus vult


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol making a list and checking it twice like an autistic Santa, eh buddy?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 4, 2016)

> And the angel thrust in his sickle into the earth, and gathered the vine of the earth, and cast it into the great winepress of the wrath of God.
> 
> And the winepress was trodden without the city, and blood came out of the winepress, even unto the horse bridles, by the space of a thousand and six hundred furlongs.



Thus begunth the giant purge.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Dec 4, 2016)

What are the charges?


----------



## Girlfriend-free Boy (Dec 4, 2016)

NoStinkingBadges said:


> What are the charges?


'tism


----------



## Taargus (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah, get rid of him. What was he thinking?


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 4, 2016)

NoStinkingBadges said:


> What are the charges?


Shit-stirring, autistic obsession with circumcision, and general retardation.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2016)

Whatisgoingon said:


> Lol making a list and checking it twice like an autistic Santa, eh buddy?


The five year plan begins.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 4, 2016)

NoStinkingBadges said:


> What are the charges?





> 58-1: Definition of counter-revolutionary activity:
> "A counter-revolutionary action is any action aimed at overthrowing, undermining or weakening of the power of workers' and peasants' Soviets... and governments of the USSR and Sovietand autonomous republics, or at the undermining or weakening of the external security of the USSR and main economical, political and national achievements of the proletarial revolution"


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Dec 4, 2016)

MAGA -- Make Asterisk Go Away


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)

How did he anger management this time?


----------



## Marisa Kirisame (Dec 4, 2016)

NoStinkingBadges said:


> What are the charges?


lol


----------



## Beaniebon (Dec 4, 2016)

Girlfriend-free Boy said:


> 'tism


Then 90% of the forum would be banned. What exactly did they do?


----------



## Girlfriend-free Boy (Dec 4, 2016)

Beaniebon said:


> Then 90% of the forum would be banned. What exactly did they do?


Posted a list of people that he considered alt-right and had a slapfight with IWC. And that was only recently.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 4, 2016)

Can we ban @Taargus aswell while we are at it?


----------



## polonium (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't have an opinion but whatever causes the most havoc


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 4, 2016)

Girlfriend-free Boy said:


> Posted a list of people that he considered alt-right.


Which as become a meme like @MiloWuCollusion's LOLI IS NOT CP.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Dec 4, 2016)

We should just lock him into his little village at the Brittany coast and have the rest of Gaul to ourselves.


----------



## Yhwach (Dec 4, 2016)

Whatever ends up happening, I think we can all agree...


----------



## SpessCaptain (Dec 4, 2016)

We may as well matyr him right now.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Dec 4, 2016)

I like @*Asterisk*


----------



## Funnybone (Dec 4, 2016)

Valiant said:


> We may as well matyr him right now.


I rated 'drink' as in 'drink his blood'


----------



## Beaniebon (Dec 4, 2016)

Whats the final verdict since don't care is winning?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 4, 2016)

Beaniebon said:


> Whats the final verdict since don't care is winning?


*Guilty as Charged.*


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Dec 4, 2016)

Beaniebon said:


> Whats the final verdict since don't care is winning?


Death by drowning.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Dec 4, 2016)

He's kind of a forum pet and he has the ability to make good threads when he wants to. Yeah he can be annoying but it's not hard to just threadban him from stuff he's being a dipshit in. He does the same shit that IWC and null do he just isn't in the popular club. I say leave him be.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Dec 4, 2016)

he should literally be locked alive inside a steel trunk and thrown into a swimming pool of our collective urine, semen and fecal matter until he learns his lesson imo


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Dec 4, 2016)

He can be an annoying faggot, but would this thread even exist if he was annoying faggot who supports Trump? Sets a bad precedent imo.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Dec 4, 2016)

NoStinkingBadges said:


> What are the charges?



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/everyone-i-dont-like-is-literally-hitler.26285/#post-1918554

I especially like how he was gonna update it, which basically boils down to him threatening the whole board with his list.


----------



## Yhwach (Dec 4, 2016)

Jace E. Denton said:


> he should literally be locked alive inside a steel trunk and thrown into a swimming pool of our collective urine, semen and fecal matter until he learns his lesson imo


You're just upset you didn't get on his hate fuck list.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Dec 4, 2016)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> Can we ban @Taargus aswell while we are at it?


Can't we just have them fight to the death instead?


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Dec 4, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> threatening the whole board with his list.


----------



## Beaniebon (Dec 4, 2016)

I didn't see his altright list post before. He was being intentionally provacative and should probably be banned for shitstirring like that.


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Dec 4, 2016)

bansterisk bansterisk 2-0-1-6


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Dec 4, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/everyone-i-dont-like-is-literally-hitler.26285/#post-1918554
> 
> I especially like how he was gonna update it, which basically boils down to him threatening the whole board with his list.



It was all fun and games until Nixon's Enemies List emerged without a hint of irony.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Dec 4, 2016)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> He can be an annoying faggot, but would this thread even exist if he was annoying faggot who supports Trump? Sets a bad precedent imo.



It's not his fault he's an annoying faggot. 
He just can't help it. But there's nothing we can do about it. 
So let's just kill him by stuffing sparrows down his throat until the beaks stick out through his stomach.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm on that list and I don't think he hates me.


----------



## The Man With No Name (Dec 4, 2016)

If we all got banned for acting like faggots, this would be a ghost town.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 4, 2016)

You know, I remember a time when Asterisk used to be a quality poster when he wasn't actively falling into @Ass Manager 3000's honeypots on circumcision. I suppose the terrible jokes the chat made about him being Foreskin Man have finally come full circle.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 4, 2016)

buffaloWildWings said:


> It's not his fault he's an annoying faggot.
> He just can't help it. But there's nothing we can do about it.
> So let's just kill him by stuffing sparrows down his throat until the beaks stick out through his stomach.


This seems a better way



> The intended victim was stripped naked and then firmly fastened within the interior space of two narrow rowing boats (or hollowed-out tree trunks) joined together one on top of the other with the head, hands and feet protruding. The condemned was forced to ingest milk and honey, and more honey would be poured on him to attract insects, with special attention devoted to the eyes, ears, mouth, face, genitals, and anus. In some cases, the executioner would mix milk and honey and pour that mixture all over the victim. He would then be left to float on a stagnant pond or be exposed to the sun. The defenseless individual's feces accumulated within the container, attracting more insects which would eat and breed within the victim's exposed flesh, which—pursuant to interruption of the blood supply by burrowing insects—became increasingly gangrenous. The individual would lie naked, covered from head to toe in milk, honey, and his own feces. The feeding would be repeated each day in some cases to prolong the torture, so that fatal dehydration or starvation did not occur. Death, when it eventually occurred, was probably due to a combination of dehydration, starvation, and septic shock. Delirium would typically set in after a few days.[1]



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scaphism


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 4, 2016)

I think he should be allowed to stay if he recants his leftist political beliefs and swears loyalty to the alt-right and also Hitler because Hitler is really cool.


----------



## Holdek (Dec 4, 2016)

I probably share some of his politics, but he's usually abrasive in his interactions with people and has been warned and temp. banned several times before for personal attacks in the Deep Thoughts subforum.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Dec 4, 2016)

The SJW sodomites grow thirsty for ass in my Gulag. Send this supple one to me.


----------



## Unseemly and Feral (Dec 4, 2016)

I share his views on circumcision but not on his alt-right enemies list, which I th0ught was pretty :autism: but I think he should just get a warning and a restriction on the threads he is annoying in and leave it at that.


----------



## OtterParty (Dec 4, 2016)

but i love him


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Dec 4, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> This seems a better way
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scaphism



What's important for us to realize, as a community, is that whoever kills him needs our support.
After all, a murderer is just an extrovert suicide victim.

#NotAllKillers


----------



## Locksnap (Dec 4, 2016)

Hes a fucking moron and could have been banned before, but this being the straw that broke the camels back is ridiculous. Keep him.


----------



## NQ 952 (Dec 4, 2016)

Seems about as autistic as the rest of us.

Tbh I'm surprised I'm not banned for my shitposting


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 4, 2016)

Even though he's retarded I like @*Asterisk* and think we should keep him


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Even though he's exceptional I like @*Asterisk* and think we should keep him



I changed from Don't Care to No but only barely.  That list shit was autistic as fuck and I can't remotely defend it.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Dec 4, 2016)

No matter what happens, we're still a family.


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 4, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I changed from Don't Care to No but only barely.  That list shit was autistic as fuck and I can't remotely defend it.



I think he should be auto banned if he ever does  anything like it again


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Dec 4, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Even though he's exceptional I like @*Asterisk* and think we should keep him



I feel that this poor unfortunate individual should be free to live the life of his own choice. 
Or have his nostrils split open with a boat hook. Whichever come first.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 4, 2016)

If I made a list of my forum enemies I'd have included their dox tbh.

Don't permaban him just throttle him and randomly turn his tempban on and off whenever you remember he exists, that's funnier.


----------



## Reddit Avenger (Dec 4, 2016)

Nah. Unintentionally or not he's still funny and they ultimately seem harmless.


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 4, 2016)

I say we give one more chance. If he makes another autism list then ban him


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 4, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> I say we give one more chance. If he makes another autism list then ban him


Null wanted me to tell you that you are disposable.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Dec 4, 2016)

I like asterisk, but you had a much better opportunity to ban him when he shamelessly and unsubtly hit on @ShiningPokeStar in the pics thread that one time


----------



## Cuck Norris (Dec 4, 2016)

If you're triggered because a sped put you on a list you're the one that should be banned, not Asterisk. Just sayin'.


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 4, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> Null wanted me to tell you that you are disposable.



Welp i guess?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 4, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> If you're triggered because a sped put you on a list you're the one that should be banned, not Asterisk. Just sayin'.


Ban both


----------



## sogdiananhero (Dec 4, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> Shit-stirring, autistic obsession with circumcision, and general exceptionalism.


this are basically all the traits of typical jewish people, have we really turned into an alt-right antisemite forum?


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Dec 4, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> If you're triggered because a sped put you on a list you're the one that should be banned, not Asterisk. Just sayin'.



I have to agree there, but then again autism not only permeates those we follow, but us as well


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 4, 2016)

@*Asterisk* can be a fucking re.tard sometimes. But he's_ our_ re.tard.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Dec 4, 2016)

King Kong... with wings? said:


> I have to agree there, but then again autism not only permeates those we follow, but us as well



It's not like this is his first ever offense.


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Dec 4, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> It's not like this is his first ever offense.


point taken there, I dunno much about him hitting on another kiwi as much though except what I saw in one of the comments on here


----------



## Joan Nyan (Dec 4, 2016)

If @*Asterisk* is banned I will circumcise myself in protest.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't know why people think this is about his list. Like I give a fuck. He's just annoying and belligerent as shit and I just want to take a visceral joy in fucking with him, which is why this wins.



Dynastia said:


> Don't permaban him just throttle him and randomly turn his tempban on and off whenever you remember he exists, that's funnier.


----------



## Yhwach (Dec 4, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> No matter what happens, we're still a family.



THE FAMILY DEMANDS A BAN SACRIFICE FOR THE BAN GODS


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Dec 4, 2016)

King Kong... with wings? said:


> point taken there, I dunno much about him hitting on another kiwi as much though except what I saw in one of the comments on here



Asterisk once had a temporary ban from the forum, he then went to RationalWiki and started shitting the place up on purpose all while doing wink and nudge shit, addressing us from the RationalWiki itself all like "Hey guys, since you banned me, I'm going to redeem myself by actively fucking up this other site we watch."


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Dec 4, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Asterisk once had a temporary ban from the forum, he then went to RationalWiki and started shitting the place up on purpose all while doing wink and nudge shit, addressing us from the RationalWiki itself all like "Hey guys, since you banned me, I'm going to redeem myself by actively fucking up this other site we watch."


oh. well I am probably in support of the ban perhaps


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 4, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> If @*Asterisk* is banned I will circumcise myself in protest.



Like any of us could tell the fucking difference


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 4, 2016)

*MORE CEMENT, JOSHUA!*


----------



## Zach_Kun (Dec 4, 2016)

do it faggot


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 4, 2016)

@*Asterisk* is a cool guy and good friend, he just needs our friendship and support.  Don't abandon him!


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Dec 4, 2016)

Toss him in a river:
If he sinks he is an Alt-Right Trump supporter.
If he floats he is a SJW Hillary supporter.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 4, 2016)

Null said:


> I don't know why people think this is about his list. Like I give a fuck. He's just annoying and belligerent as shit and I just want to take a visceral joy in fucking with him, which is why this wins.



Make sure you tell him I'm the architect of his grief.


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 4, 2016)

@*Asterisk* is now a Schrodinger's kiwi, existing in banned and unbanned states at the same time.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 4, 2016)

Philosophy Nong said:


> I like asterisk, but you had a much better opportunity to ban him when he shamelessly and unsubtly hit on @ShiningPokeStar in the pics thread that one time


All I remember was that he complimented my makeup and a purse I had bought at the time.

I didn't mind it, really.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 4, 2016)

take him out to the goddamn woodshed


----------



## CatParty (Dec 4, 2016)

Ban @Brandobaris for digging too deep into the sjw conspiracy


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 4, 2016)

CatParty said:


> Ban @Brandobaris for digging too deep into the sjw conspiracy


OY VEY HE KNOWS


----------



## RP 520 (Dec 4, 2016)

CatParty said:


> Ban @Brandobaris for digging too deep into the sjw conspiracy



Agreed, @Brandobaris knows too much about the forum and its inner workings, he could bring it all down.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 4, 2016)

Just make his avatar Hillary Clinton and make a script that changes his post at random to shit like 

"I can't wait until Trump builds the wall!"
"Finally, we are making America great again"
"I hope President Trump will finally turn his anti-circumcision views into law"

And other statements like that, and remove his ability to edit or delete them


----------



## KingGeedorah (Dec 4, 2016)

Nah change his avatar back to this as monument to his saltiness.


----------



## DZ 305 (Dec 4, 2016)

How about a public scourging? Give him 39 lashes with a scourge but release him after.


----------



## Kalpazoid (Dec 4, 2016)

Make asterisk an admin here and give him a small loan of a thousand dollars in Tugboat money.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Dec 4, 2016)

Someone linked me this little gem:





https://kiwifarms.net/threads/everyone-i-dont-like-is-literally-hitler.26285/#post-1918554

I am changing my vote from 'Don't Care' to 'Ban'. What a cuck.


----------



## WonkeyDong (Dec 4, 2016)

Ive never really had a problem with him, i dont think a full on permaban would really be just, maybe a temp ban or something


----------



## CatParty (Dec 4, 2016)

OwO What's This? said:


> Someone linked me this little gem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol being influenced by others


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 4, 2016)

OwO What's This? said:


> Someone linked me this little gem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope he adds you to the list.


----------



## Xarpho (Dec 4, 2016)

He needs to have his own banner, sort of like how "WiseOldBadger" had an "Autistic" banner.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have known people like Asterisk before. I don't think he's exceptional, I think he's just fed up with the way the website is being moderated, and this is his last act of defiance. He's trying to shake a fist of impotent rage before quitting.

Well, by last, I mean until he's stopped. He's going to keep doing this, if I'm right about him. And he'll keep doing it until he can't anymore. Put him on thin fucking ice for now, add him to a list, whatever, but in the future, don't respond to fools in kind, as the old Psalm once said


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Dec 4, 2016)

Hortator said:


> I have known people like Asterisk before. I don't think he's exceptional, I think he's just fed up with the way the website is being moderated, and this is his last act of defiance. He's trying to shake a fist of impotent rage before quitting.
> 
> Well, by last, I mean until he's stopped. He's going to keep doing this, if I'm right about him. And he'll keep doing it until he can't anymore. Put him on thin fucking ice for now, add him to a list, whatever, but in the future, don't respond to fools in kind, as the old Psalm once said



I doubt it, he composed one third of that list from people who disagreed with him in a Martin Shkreli thread. He determined they were alt-right by their wrongthink. If what you say about him shaking one last defiant fist against the system because he's fed up with the way the site's moderated is true, then that would imply he believes that people who disagree with him should be slapped with a penalty.


----------



## CWCchange (Dec 4, 2016)

He should have been banned the day ADK was, because the balance of power has never been the same.


----------



## lolwut (Dec 4, 2016)

CWCchange said:


> He should have been banned the day ADK was, because the balance of power has never been the same.


Him and ADK shouldn't be banned, but have their posting privileges restricted exclusively to Spergatory where they can impotently scream to the void, and the Chris board, where they'll fit right in.


----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Dec 4, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> he believes that people who disagree with him should be slapped with a penalty.


i just now read a couple of his posts and yeah, that appears to be the case

also




haha faggot

yes i also like dynastia's sinister plan, habeas corpus is for humans not autists


----------



## Ineedahero (Dec 4, 2016)

CatParty said:


> Lol being influenced by others


This is the correct answer and I have changed my vote to don't care as a result.


----------



## Xarpho (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm showing what I voted for, but I think that if this vote is at all accurate, neither side is really howling for Asterisk's head or his freedom.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 4, 2016)

Xarpho said:


> View attachment 159547
> 
> I'm showing what I voted for, but I think that if this vote is at all accurate, neither side is really howling for Asterisk's head or his freedom.



Yeah nobody really cares either way which is why I think it's fine for him to become a punching bag for Null's petty vengeance.


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 4, 2016)

I've never had bad interaction with him aside getting thrown on "the list", so I can't comment and aside finding it strange he took it so seriously, I find it funny. 

Where there is lulz to be had, why stop the supply?


----------



## Pikimon (Dec 5, 2016)

Who?


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 5, 2016)

I think people will feel insulted they are on a list with me.


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 5, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I think people will feel insulted they are on a list with me.



Remember, we'll always choose circumcision boy over you


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 5, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Remember, we'll always choose circumcision boy over you



speak for yourself


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Ninja_Warrior (Dec 5, 2016)

This race is getting close, it's 62-62 with 85 voting for harambe!


----------



## Asuka (Dec 5, 2016)

This will be bigger than Brexit and Enterump COMBINED.


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 5, 2016)

can i just vote for halal


----------



## alex_theman (Dec 5, 2016)

Lurkette said:


> can i just vote for halal


Yeah. Just change the "Yes" entry's text through your browser's HTML inspector.


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 5, 2016)

alex_theman said:


> Yeah. Just change the "Yes" entry's text through your browser's HTML inspector.



*narrows eyes suspiciously*
lowtax is that you


----------



## alex_theman (Dec 5, 2016)

Lurkette said:


> *narrows eyes suspiciously*
> lowtax is that you


Or use a Greasemonkey userscript.
In all seriousness, if he gets banned, Halal will likely follow soon if someone wants it there.


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 5, 2016)

alex_theman said:


> Or use a Greasemonkey userscript.
> In all seriousness, if he gets banned, Halal will likely follow soon if someone wants it there.



i want someone else to do the work for me so i can sit back and laugh


----------



## alex_theman (Dec 5, 2016)

Lurkette said:


> i want someone else to do the work for me so i can sit back and laugh


You'll have to work for your laughs, then.


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Dec 6, 2016)

if he gets banned than @Internet Tough Guy should be too
they do the exact same shit


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Dec 6, 2016)

I don't make lists I tell people they are fat faggots and to suck my dick

Completely different



Ps suck my dick you fat faggot


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Dec 8, 2016)

Alright enough fighting about this gay shit, you're all being retarded.


----------

